# Couple of ideas



## junesen (Jun 17, 2008)

1. One Pass for "series premieres". Often I would like to record the pilots of new series just to see if I am interested. I think you should be able to restrict this by channel and maybe by genre (or maybe this can already be accomplished by a Wishlist search?)

2. Automatic adjustment for your One Pass recordings even if the show is delayed. I am assuming that since they have humans watching the shows for SkipMode, that they can also notice a show is delayed and send the appropriate signal down the pipe.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

junesen said:


> 1. One Pass for "series premieres". Often I would like to record the pilots of new series just to see if I am interested. I think you should be able to restrict this by channel and maybe by genre (or maybe this can already be accomplished by a Wishlist search?)


On this, the ancient DirecTV-TiVos had a wishlist category for Premiere which pretty much did the first part of this; but for some reason the cable or OTA TiVo never had that category.

I catch some of them with a title keyword for "Pilot", but it also gets false positives, and not every series premiere episode is titled Pilot.

The current wishlist functionality has some ability to set genere, through it's catagory mechanism, but the only one I use is "movies"; so I don't know how reliable the guide data is at categorizing the genre of new series.

And finally, as currently designed, wishlists cannot be restricted to a channel or set of channels. They always look at all the channels selected in the "channels I receive" list. But it would be helpful for a number of situations if TiVo added the ability to select channels. (For example some things I'd prefer to only record from channel w/o commercials - but currently I've no way to tell TiVo that)


----------



## junesen (Jun 17, 2008)

Jonathan_S said:


> I catch some of them with a title keyword for "Pilot", but it also gets false positives, and not every series premiere episode is titled Pilot.


Thinking about this last night after I posted... I think a Wishlist search for "(Sea 1 Ep 1)" might do the trick. I think the guide data for the season and episode is relatively new (I don't remember it when I was using my TiVo HD 5+ years ago), but is seems pretty consistent now. I usually like to record 2 or 3 episodes of a new series because it usually take me that long (if not longer) to get to watching it. So maybe another one for "(Sea 1 Ep 2)" and "(Sea 1 Ep 3)".


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

1) There is a collection you can record that will get all the new shows. 

2) This wouldn't be a bad idea, but I'm not sure they,re actually watching live. I think they have a system record the episode, do some sort of automated scan, then they send it to a human to verify the points. So if an hour long shows is 30 minutes delayed they wouldn't notice until the recording ended, which would be a 1/2 hour too late to tell your TiVo it was delayed. They would need to have some physically watching live tv for them to do what you've suggested.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan... I use the collections, but frankly I would like to see TiVo improve that experience a bit. I bet most casual users wouldn't even know what you are referencing.

I suggested a sports portal some time ago, and I do think TiVo could get more engaged in content aggregation / presentation as a differentiator.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=527113&highlight=


----------



## junesen (Jun 17, 2008)

bradleys said:


> Dan... I use the collections, but frankly I would like to see TiVo improve that experience a bit. I bet most casual users wouldn't even know what you are referencing.


Count me in as a casual user who have no idea what a "collection" refers to. Can someone give me a pointer to this feature?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Go to Find Movies, TV and Videos -> Brows TV & Movies -> Collections. There are a bunch of them that you can set to auto record. There is usually one in there for New Fall TV which will record all the new shows, but I don't see it now.  There is a section in New & Notable which lists all the new shows by channel, but they're not a recordable collection.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

junesen said:


> Thinking about this last night after I posted... I think a Wishlist search for "(Sea 1 Ep 1)" might do the trick. I think the guide data for the season and episode is relatively new (I don't remember it when I was using my TiVo HD 5+ years ago), but is seems pretty consistent now. I usually like to record 2 or 3 episodes of a new series because it usually take me that long (if not longer) to get to watching it. So maybe another one for "(Sea 1 Ep 2)" and "(Sea 1 Ep 3)".


The only question would be whether that information exists in text in one of the fields being checked for "keyword" searches or not.

For example I know that historically the "Movie Year" field was included in keyword searched, but the "Original Air Date" field was not. This means that you could set a wishlist for movies released in 2001 (though it would also pick up Kubrick's 2001, or any other movies that have 2001 in their title or description) but it wouldn't work for TV shows from 2001.

However it should be easy enough to do a quick test and see whether or not setting a wishlist for "(Sea 1 Ep 1)" works or not.


----------



## junesen (Jun 17, 2008)

Jonathan_S said:


> However it should be easy enough to do a quick test and see whether or not setting a wishlist for "(Sea 1 Ep 1)" works or not.


Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to work. I set up a wishlist search for "Sea 1 Ep 1" last night and when I checked today it didn't pick up Supergirl.

I noticed that there is a collection for NFL football teams. How does this collection work? When I set up to record this collection for the Broncos, it complained about the Baltimore game, which happened several weeks ago. But it set up the next game (Cleveland) fine. Will TiVo add to the collection as time passes? Will TiVo add preseason games (I didn't see any in the collection) next year or postseason games? Should I just stick with my wishlist search which have been picking up every Broncos games for the last 5+ years?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes, collections are dynamic and controlled by TiVo so they can add/remove shows to them from their end.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Maybe it's too literal. Try S01, E01 like shown with zap2it. I have a 1P set now for the program, but the channel is still All.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

junesen said:


> Should I just stick with my wishlist search which have been picking up every Broncos games for the last 5+ years?


Yes.

A few seasons ago I set up the San Diego Chargers to record through the TiVo NFL collection and it worked for a few games, but then stopped recording them after a few weeks. I moved on to an ARWL and haven't looked back.

(Maybe my TiVo just gave up on the Chargers for failing to play up to its expectations?)


----------

